# twinkle und seltsame OSS-Fehlermeldung

## JKRock

hi,

 habe zurzeit folgendes seltsames Problem:

Wenn ich twinkle starte bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Cannot access the ring tone device (OSS: /dev/dsp).
> 
> Cannot access the speaker (OSS: /dev/dsp).
> 
> Cannot access the microphone (OSS: /dev/dsp).

 

Auch funktionieren jetzt keine Anrufe deswegen.

Dieses Problem scheint erst da zu sein, seitdem mein x-server einmal eingefroren ist, davor hatte alles (nahezu) Problemlos funktioniert;

d.h. ich konnte wenigstens testnummern anrufen, und auf den Boxen was hören...

Habe keine Ahnung, was ich machen soll...

gruß JKRock

----------

## 69719

Existiert /dev/dsp überhaupt und hast du rechte vom device zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben? Meist mußt du in der Gruppe audio sein.

----------

## JKRock

 *escor wrote:*   

> Existiert /dev/dsp überhaupt und hast du rechte vom device zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben? Meist mußt du in der Gruppe audio sein.

 

arg, hab irgendwie vergessen wie man die Rechte eines einzelnen User auflistet, oder wo die aufgeführt sind (konnte jetzt auch nicht schnell was finden)...

```

ls /dev/dsp

/dev/dsp

```

???

----------

## 69719

ls -l ...

----------

## JKRock

 *escor wrote:*   

> ls -l ...

 

ah, ok...   :Embarassed: 

```

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14 ... /dev/dsp

```

auch wenn ich twinkle als root starte bekomme ich obige Fehlermeldungen...

----------

## nilres

Und ist root oder dein normaler benutzer in der Gruppe audio?

----------

## 69719

 *nilres wrote:*   

> Und ist root oder dein normaler benutzer in der Gruppe audio?

 

Die Frage ist hoffendlich nicht erst gemeint...

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS ist im Kernel aktiviert?

----------

## JKRock

 *nilres wrote:*   

> Und ist root oder dein normaler benutzer in der Gruppe audio?

 

also in der /etc/group sehe ich:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> audio:!:18:user
> 
> 

 

-> heißt das der Benutzer "user" ist in der gruppe audio?

----------

## Necoro

Kannst du vielleicht auch twinkle dazu bringen, alsa zu benutzen anstatt das (veraltete) OSS? Denn gibt es auch keine eventuellen Probleme konkurrierenden Zugriffen und so.

----------

## JKRock

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Kannst du vielleicht auch twinkle dazu bringen, alsa zu benutzen anstatt das (veraltete) OSS? Denn gibt es auch keine eventuellen Probleme konkurrierenden Zugriffen und so.

 

Ich mache zur Zeit seltsame Beobachtungen...

...also ich habe bei twinkle nie gesonderte AudioEinstellungen gemacht; auf meinem System habe ich generell Alsa nach dem Leitfaden eingerichtet - OSS sagt mir daher auch nicht viel...

Nach einem Neustart meines Rechners konnte ich feststellen, dass der Sound wieder funktioniert! - Ich jetzt auch mit Hilfe der twinkle-gui nachgeschaut, was für Audio-Einstellungen twinkle hat, es war alles auf OSS - devices eingestellt. Habe daraufhin alsa-devices nach gut Glück ausgewählt und der Sound kommt nach wie vor aus den Boxen...

Was schon vorher nicht funktioniert hat, und jetzt immer noch nicht sind Kopfhörer samt Mikrophon! Das gilt nicht nur für twinkle sondern für das gesamte System...

Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich ein Headset mit Alsa zum laufen bringen kann?

Edit: Außerdem sind die Boxen extrem leise, auch wenn ich per Alsamixer alles raufstelle....

gruß JKRock

----------

## JKRock

Wo kann ich denn bzgl. Alsa weitere Einstellungen vornehmen?

/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base gibt es nicht

und /etc/conf.d/alsasound finde ich etwas dürftig...

@off-topic wie bin ich denn aufgestiegen? Ich hab doch bisher nur m*st verzapft...

----------

## Vortex375

Hallo,

es gibt auch noch /etc/modules.d/alsa aber das mal beiseite:

Ohne zusätzliche Informationen wird es schwer deine Probleme zu beheben.

 *Quote:*   

> Was schon vorher nicht funktioniert hat, und jetzt immer noch nicht sind Kopfhörer samt Mikrophon! Das gilt nicht nur für twinkle sondern für das gesamte System... 

 

Was meinst du mit "Kopfhörer samt Mikrophon funktioniert nicht"? Wenn die Boxen funktionieren, sollte es der Kopfhörer ja prinzipiell auch. Wie schließt du Boxen und Kopfhörer denn an?

 *Quote:*   

> Außerdem sind die Boxen extrem leise, auch wenn ich per Alsamixer alles raufstelle.... 

 

Dann dreh deine Boxen halt lauter auf.  :Wink: 

Ne Spaß, wie gesagt: du musst noch mehr Infos liefern.

Wenigstens musst du uns verraten welche Soundkarte und Treiber du verwendest. Die genauen Versionen wären auch hilfreich (von deinem Kernel und von alsa-lib).

----------

## JKRock

...na gut, eigendlich spreche ich hier von einem Laptop und wenn ich mein Headset anschließe, geschieht nichts!

D.h. es wird nur Sound von den integrierten Boxen gespielt, ob das Headset angeschlossen ist, oder nicht...

```
uname -r
```

 *Quote:*   

> 2.6.24-gentoo-r8

 

```
eix alsa-lib
```

 *Quote:*   

> installed version: 1.0.16

 

```
lspci | grep -i audio
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
> 
> 

 

```
lsmod | grep -i snd
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> snd_pcm_oss            32800  0 
> 
> snd_mixer_oss          15872  1 snd_pcm_oss
> ...

 

gruß JKRock

----------

